# TV-Produktion sucht Geschädigte, die Rechnungen/Mahnungen von dubiosen Firmen bekommen



## computerbetrug.de (24 August 2011)

Eine TV-Produktion sucht für eine Reportage Betroffene - bevorzugt im hessischen Raum:



> Wir würden gerne einen Beitrag machen zum Thema „Abzocke im Internet“. Dafür sind wir auf der Suche nach einem Betroffenen, der von versteckten Kosten auf Internetseiten nichts bemerkte und nun Rechnungen oder Mahnungen von dubiosen Firmen bekommt.
> Falls Sie sich angesprochen fühlen und mit Ihrer Geschichte andere User warnen möchten, setzen Sie sich mit Heiko (E-Mail: [email protected]) in Verbindung, er stellt den Kontakt zu unserer Redaktion her.



Wenn Ihr Euren Fall also ins Fernsehen bringen wollt, dann bitte kurze Nachricht an mich!


----------



## Griffeline (24 August 2011)

Ich habe da einen Fall, weiß aber nicht, ob da was zu machen ist.
Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

Inwiefern?
Wenn Du es erlaubst, gebe ich Deine Mailadresse an die Leute weiter, dann kannst Du mit denen klären, ob das passt.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

Bitte nicht hier posten. Höchstens per privater Unterhaltung. Ich leite die Adresse weiter.


----------



## Griffeline (24 August 2011)

*Heiko*: Das mit der Mailadresse hier im öffentlichen Teil geht nicht.
Da müssen wir uns zu einer Unterhaltung treffen.
Die Ungeheuerlichkeit passierte lang v o r  "DC Freight"!


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2011)

Du kannst jederzeit eine Unterhaltung mit jedem Mitglied (inklusive mir) beginnen.


----------

